# Rat breeders?



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

My brother in law sadly had to PTS his rat last week and has asked me if I can help find him another one.

I am trying to steer him away from the pet shop so wondered if anyone can tell me where to find a local breeder.

We are in Cheshire.

Thanks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You can email this site for a contact list of breeders in your area. I always recommend keeping rats in pairs or groups.

National Fancy Rat Society


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

you could try rescues -if you go to Fancy rats forum there are rescues listed and the NFRS lists breeders 
or look on Findafurry who list rescue rats in different areas.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I have quite a few babies at the moment, as a result of many pregnant females being rescued recently and them having litters.

Not so far away from you either.


----------

